# New Business Start Up and Costs HELP



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello peeps, Im going out to get a loan/grant to start my own valet/detailng business up, I have most of my chemicals and hoovers pressure washer machine polishers, compressor but my total cost on top of this is still just under £4000 where am I going wrong please



5 Detail brush
7 Rubber Gloves
55 Snow foam gun
30 Hot Steam Gun
252 Generator
10 wheel brush
150 Canopy
120 Paint Depth gague
160 DA
90 Tornador
25 Wax
25 2 Bucket Met
20 Snow Foam
450 Insurance/Liability 
1500 Van
600 Van Insurance
100 Decals
200 Cards and Adverts

Total £3799.00

Any help appreciated


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Da and snow foam lance seems expensive 

Direct hoses do a lance for £25 and Cyc do the das6 pro with pads and stuff cheaper and there's a discount code somewhere 

What are you running the tornador on can't see a compressor there.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Wheres the compressor then?????
Gonna need one about £300 to run a tornador.
Also £200 for cards and adverts???? Really i get a thousand cards for 38quid


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

£1500 for a van? The van represents you to customers


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

richtea78 said:


> £1500 for a van? The van represents you to customers


If any form of tradesman turned up at my place in a van worth £1500 that was beautifully cared for I wouldn't make a negative judgement on his ability to provide a good job. Turn up in a 64 plate looking like a pile of [email protected] and I'd think differently.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Lol not another one of these 

Oh and to say you've got the van and insurance in all that under £4k I wouldn't complain

Though a so called pro who hasn't goy brushes, foam and lance, gloves and all the basics doesn't fill me with confidence

Oh and doesn't have a da but is going to start on randoers cars. Oh dear


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

AllenF said:


> Wheres the compressor then?????
> Gonna need one about £300 to run a tornador.
> Also £200 for cards and adverts???? Really i get a thousand cards for 38quid


Already said he has some equipment including compressor.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

AllenF said:


> Wheres the compressor then?????
> Gonna need one about £300 to run a tornador.
> Also £200 for cards and adverts???? Really i get a thousand cards for 38quid


The compressor is on the list of things he's already got.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

With all that you are after, I don't think you will be able to reduce the figure that much more tbh. £4k sounds like a reasonable amount for what you want IMO.

You said "I have most of my chemicals and hoovers pressure washer machine polishers, compressor" but you then add a machine polisher (a DA) to your figure, did I mis-read that or do you not have a machine polisher? That could save you £160 if you already have it...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What steamer are you looking at for £30 out of interest ? 

4k is a reasonable sum to get yourself set up


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Don't listern to these old buggers mate you go for it

What's £4k at the end of the day

I've spent that on a watch

Shop about me old fruit.....and good luck


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Kickasskev said:


> 5 Detail brush
> 7 Rubber Gloves
> 55 Snow foam gun
> 30 Hot Steam Gun
> ...


intrigued to know what this is for £30,cause if its on of those handheld all in one jobs then save your £30 and don't get one,


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Don't listern to these old buggers mate you go for it
> 
> What's £4k at the end of the day
> 
> ...


Agreed, and if it all goes **** up, a van and all the gear is easy to sell so wouldn't be a total loss :thumb:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

under £4k to set it up is very cheap , my van cost £2k with a petrol powerwasher , genie and 600 litre water tank and a handful of chemicals , ive spend another £2.5k on products , hoovers 
your best bet is to buy a valeting van that's filled with equipment , theres always a few for sale 
don't underestatment how much more you'll spend 
buy bulk trade products and loads of extra spray bottles , sprayer heads and brushes 
don't spend loads on advertising , 1000 flyers and word of mouth is all you need 
best of luck with your business


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What about things like a water tank, hoses, microfibres, drying cloths, polishing pads and the like?

You might need to spend a few quid plying and shelving your van. 

Clothing? It doesn't have to embroidered with your logo, but smart appropriate gear will reflect better on your business than jeans and an old tshirt.

You'll soon get through any products you have, so best to build them into your budget. 

As for liability insurance, I can do you an all singing and dancing policy and goods in transit well within your budget, or probably something more appropriate for a new start and you'll have £250 spare to budget elsewhere.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Dougnorwich said:


> Da and snow foam lance seems expensive
> 
> Direct hoses do a lance for £25 and Cyc do the das6 pro with pads and stuff cheaper and there's a discount code somewhere
> 
> What are you running the tornador on can't see a compressor there.


I have a compressor and the snow foam gun is that price because I have an industrial pressure washer

Very similar to this one

http://www.brownspressurewashers.co...ducts_id=139&zenid=s39i7vhsaq5dqops1lufbhr597

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271653086724?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



AllenF said:


> Wheres the compressor then?????
> Gonna need one about £300 to run a tornador.
> Also £200 for cards and adverts???? Really i get a thousand cards for 38quid


I have mentioned I have a compressor, also with the 200 I was hoping to get t-shirts jumpers leaflets and bus cards made up.



S63 said:


> If any form of tradesman turned up at my place in a van worth £1500 that was beautifully cared for I wouldn't make a negative judgement on his ability to provide a good job. Turn up in a 64 plate looking like a pile of [email protected] and I'd think differently.


Exactly, never judge a book by it's cover, I've been in this trade for 14 years.



Kimo73 said:


> Lol not another one of these
> 
> Oh and to say you've got the van and insurance in all that under £4k I wouldn't complain
> 
> ...


Yes another one of these I'm affraid

I don't have basics because I'm currently a manager for a valeting company,but I'm wanting to move on...



ITSonlyREECE said:


> With all that you are after, I don't think you will be able to reduce the figure that much more tbh. £4k sounds like a reasonable amount for what you want IMO.
> 
> You said "I have most of my chemicals and hoovers pressure washer machine polishers, compressor" but you then add a machine polisher (a DA) to your figure, did I mis-read that or do you not have a machine polisher? That could save you £160 if you already have it...


I wanted a DA basically because I have never used one and I am wanting to test the finish they have on them compared to a rotary, DA's are a lot less harsh



Clancy said:


> What steamer are you looking at for £30 out of interest ?
> 
> 4k is a reasonable sum to get yourself set up


Was this steamer

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141528886308?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Ideal for engine bays and troublesome areas with ground in muck



dcj said:


> intrigued to know what this is for £30,cause if its on of those handheld all in one jobs then save your £30 and don't get one,


I quite like them



Shiny said:


> What about things like a water tank, hoses, microfibres, drying cloths, polishing pads and the like?
> 
> You might need to spend a few quid plying and shelving your van.
> 
> ...


I have HUNDREDS of litres of various stuff from all purpose cleaners, acid, non acid, air freshener, dressings,T&G,waffle towels,Co-Poly,TFR,leather cleaner,leather cream, hundreds of micro fibers,application cloths,chamois, de oderising Machine the list goes on..........

What company is that insurance with?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Have you REALLY investigated starting up as a business in valeting/Detailing? 

Have you done a load of research to give you the education that you need to run a business? 

I'm an enthusiast that has the 'HOPE' thst one day I can run my own business... Whether this happens or not is left to how much homework and experience I have in this field.

If you are asking us, how much prices are for certain things, you're not ready to start. 
Go back and do your research, if you're getting a loan through a bank, that bank will want to see your educated *realistic* projections or through say The Princes Trust? (Unsure of your age) they'll want an amazing amount of information from you! (I know as a friend went through their scheme) 

£4000 is NOT a reasonable amount of money to get setup, there are a lot of other costs you need to be aware of! 

- Public liability insurance £300 roughly on its own
- Trade policy - significant cost over the year, but you'll NEED one of these, those that say you don't are INCORRECTLY INSURED, or have other insurances that cover themselves on others vehicles etc... This will also cover your van
- sign writing your van - more than you've projected (unless you have a seriously good hookup)
- van cost at £1500 seems cheap to me, but you may find a Vauxhall Combo or Peugeot Partner around that price

You also need a fair amount of products in your van too, this brings me to the reason why your £1500 is not quite reasonable. 
You'll need a larger van for the amount of things you'll be putting in your van. 

Things like a Compressor, Generator, Vacuum, Wet Vac (if you run it separate to your vac) a small step ladder (you'll need one!), lights for correction work (won't be on board all of the time), Trolley Jack (wheels off detailing).... Won't all fit in a small van, let alone a water tank if you plan on being fully mobile!

By all means, start with a small van and build your network, but you'll out grow it in a short space of time :thumb:


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

Kickasskev said:


> I have a compressor and the snow foam gun is that price because I have an industrial pressure washer
> 
> Very similar to this one
> 
> ...


industrial pressure washer still only 120 bar of pressure will run a normal snowfoam lance any day :thumb:


----------



## Adam Dolphin (Jan 12, 2015)

This thread really interests me, I am a real newb to detailing. I'v always kept my vehicles as best as i know how though and have a real passion for it. When i bought my latest runaround I spent the whole day with t-cut by hand lol.

Then I found AmmoNYC videos and its sort of gone mad from there.
I wish I could start a detailing business but the reality is I'v had two businesses before and you seriously will never project how much you will have to spend. In a perfect world your figures are probably not far off but are you allowing for machines breaking down or possibly your vehicle? A clutch goes and that is £400 straight away. I would allow some serious contingency as this is not an ideal world. This is just my .02 by the way. I don't know much about detailing businesses but i know business.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you done your research on other valet ing/detailing company's in your area?? 
By the sounds of it you have the products, so what's stopping you.. All the best.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

If the steamers used for what you say then surely the tornador will do that work for you?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Just to let you know op, I looked up that steamer and it's useless I would find another one buddy 

You can't use at all unless perfectly upright, so useless for floors, seats, engine bay, roof lining etc


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

I would just like to add don't forget about the weight of all this in your van, thats a heavy pressure washer and other items plus water tank.

make sure your not over the weight limit.


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

A different trade but in 1999 some specialist tools greatly discounted to me and a couple of machines and I was in for over £10k.

So if you can get up and running for £4k it's not a lot of money.

You say you are a manager for a valeting co. Have you approached any of your customers to see if they will support your new venture? Don't forget you biggest barrier will be the £5.00 wash and shine just up the road or round the corner.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

You could reduce that figure substantially if you had time to shop around. I would expect most people to build their equipment up fully as hobbyists before they take the leap to doing it as a profession. I would hate to go and buy everything i need for a business within a couple of weeks. What if you realize two days in that the steamer you have bought is crap? What if the next three jobs require the steamer?

I'm only starting to take on more paid work now but I've already got all the proper equipment which has been built up over four years, cheaply as well as I had time to wait and find bargains or stock clearances and I can rely on every bit of my equipment and have confidence in my chemicals, rather that finding out something is useless halfway through a paying customers car.

An example of this would be the Torandor, depending on model. You'll be kicking yourself if you use it for the first time on a customers car.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Very well put franz ( as usual lol)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If you have many years experience of valeting AND you are a paid managerial ( non-valeting ? ) employee of a valeting company, then your transition from full time employee to self-employed would be best handled by starting an evenings and weekends detailing business I would have thought ?

You can gradually acquire your equipment, experience and build up regular customers, whilst still having regular income from the day job. You will build a picture of what your fixed costs and consumables are going to be.

At some point, you will end up sat at the kitchen table and will realise you now have enough regular sources of work to be able to safely quit the day job

Which is quite different to handing in your notice and then 3 weeks later thinking " _Its going to be tight paying the mortgage this month_ "


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

If you've got all the chemicals and products so far then you're start up cost will be cheaper but I still think you're not going to get everything you need for £4,000. 

You have included advertisement but you might need a website which would be an extra £300ish. It's the small things that you have to think about as they all add up.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Do you plan to operate in the same catchment area as the company you currently manage?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Do you plan to operate in the same catchment area as the company you currently manage?


Its probably a dealers but still more than likely a clause in there somewhere if its motorclean


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Clean ocd said:


> industrial pressure washer still only 120 bar of pressure will run a normal snowfoam lance any day :thumb:


How will these attach, all the lances I have are all bolted/screwed together??



chongo said:


> Have you done your research on other valet ing/detailing company's in your area??
> By the sounds of it you have the products, so what's stopping you.. All the best.


I have and I am on doing a business plan now working around different companies in my area!!!!!



dcj said:


> If the steamers used for what you say then surely the tornador will do that work for you?


Never really thought about it TBH but yeah, that's a saving thanks......



_Steven67 said:


> If you've got all the chemicals and products so far then you're start up cost will be cheaper but I still think you're not going to get everything you need for £4,000.
> 
> You have included advertisement but you might need a website which would be an extra £300ish. It's the small things that you have to think about as they all add up.


I'm a bit of a computer wiz, could easily knock my own web site up, also have people I have met over the years to sticker van etc up for really cheap.



S63 said:


> Do you plan to operate in the same catchment area as the company you currently manage?


AHHHHH Absolutely not, not unless I wanna get sued by them ahahah, but I do have MANY Dealership GM that would back me which the company I work for doesn't have dealings with, also I know absolutely loads of valeters that could and would vouch for me if I came to their garage for work..........

I am now looking at approx £5000 start up, to be honest I have enough chemicals etc to go out and start valeting now, only really need the van, BUT I wanted to go the extra mile and have the lot, so i'm not waiting around and saving etc, would be gutted to have to knock work back if I don't have the right gear.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I'd just like to throw a few more things at you...

- Firstly, if you have a budget STICK TO IT! that's the first mistake you'll make when going into business. 
People think, oh its OK if I spend a little more, I can just claim it back, or its OK, when the customers flow in, I shall be in profit. the customer need to flow first!

- if there are a load of valeting companies that'll vouch for you, do you not think your local market is too busy for valeting? ie not enough work for you?

- Have you now looked at the correct insurance? or even contacted Shiny? admittedly he isn't the only person you should contact regarding insurance and correct cover, but it's a start.

- As you have all of your products, have you broken down the cost/ml and broken it down for all types of services, ie 100ml snow foam per wash cost 50p (number plucked from the air)
I think you'll be very surprised at how much it costs to operate.

lets take an insurance cost for instance. For the correct cover I recently got a quote £3365 a year! (I'm 24 nearly 25) I'd still pay it as it would allow me to do the jobs I require on a daily basis. 

to see how in depth you need to be.. here is a ROUGH calculation of what I would consider to be the perfect working week, in regards to the insurance const..

Take your ideal working hours (normally around 35 hours a week Monday-Friday)

How many days off do you want each year? 2 weeks? 3 weeks? (the national average is roughly 4 weeks) 
so.. lets use 4 weeks as our calculation... this will give us a little leeway when considering bank holidays :thumb:

so 52 - 4 = 48
£3365 / 48 = £70.10 a week
£70.10 / 35 = £2 

So for every hour of work I am carrying out, it costs £2 in insurance...BUT that's if I'm doing 35 hours continuously! and we all know that's not the case with self employment!

that's just an insight to the calculations you need to know about, because if you don't know what its costing you for EVERY job you do, you'll quickly loose money!
Us humans are quick to think that something doesn't cost as much as it does! but we are quickly fooled!
Also, if you are a fair bit older than myself, this cost will be significantly cheaper!

I'd like to see this thread follow you through your start up process so that others can see what's involved in starting up, and I am certainly willing to help where possible! 

I don't like seeing other fail, so it'll be rather good to see this grow! 

post here as frequent as you can, and lets see where it takes you bud :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

It is easy to geture cost like the first post and think yeah I can do that but reality is there are sometimes unforeseen costs as well.

You need to sit with a proper business plan and proposal and look clearly and see if you can realistically do what you want to achieve.

A time plan of where you want to be in a year or 2 may be of some use also.

Hope it all works out for you all the same but don't take into anything lightly.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd love to be a professional detailer, just wish it paid £60k a year! 

I'd say go for it mate, you don't want to look back in 10 years and regret not doing it. Definately take onboard the good advice you're getting on here though. I know it may seem negative, but that's the reality of being self employed (at times).

Playing devil's advocate though....Do you have kids at home? Or other commitments like a mortgage etc? If yes, I can't stress the importance of a steady wage.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are thinking about it then get it out of your system. 

I have. 

The issue isn't so much of the start up costs its the fact you'll be leaving a weekly/monthly guaranteed income thats the concern. I was busy every hour under the sun April - October last year. Now not so much but I've also been doing other things. 

Don't underestimate any costs. As said, van signage is a lot more money. This was one thing that I completely under estimated as a simple one simply wouldn't do for me lol. Luckily, I had a friend with a viynal cutter who happened to be a whizz with graphics design. It cost me an enhancement detail and to help him do it all (application). After seeing what went into it I can now see why they charge what they do. 

I have a cheapo steamer which does the trick. I don't have a compressor or tornador though. A good wet vac extractor is a must. The steamer has a body to contain the steam which can be worn on me and has a flexible pipe attachment meaning I can get in any nook and crannie. It's fairly old now but has been faultless. 

You don't need an expensive van. Your budget should be fine. I found as long as it was a good runner I was able to give it a good detail. Because mine was only 300 pounds I spent quite a long time actually cleaning it. Perhaps almost 2 weeks if you include the day I spent applying graphics and 2 days building shelving/boarding it up. 

Don't forget any items you have before your business officially starts up can be listed as equity brought into the business which makes it easier on the tax bill. 

The costing of what you will actually charge people is so damn hard. I find people are always happy to pay me what I charge for actual detailing/correction work but not so keen on the valeting side of things due to being able to get it cheaper else where. The ones who actually care about their car and how it's kept are more than happy to pay what I charge for a valet though. In fact, in the more affluent areas of sheffield they often think I'm cheap. It's my local lot from rotherham that are reluctant to pay. 

Location is also a very hard thing to judge. Are there many valeters? Are they mobile or unit based? Somebody with an expensive car may be more inclined to use somebody with full indoor facilities. Likewise people like you to work from their work place or at home. 

Be prepared to work weekends as apposed to week days. People who are likely to pay for detailing/valeting work by a professional are going to be at work mid week 8-6. This was one thing that my wife had to adjust to as she worked in the week and I'd often not be around at the weekend. 


Also, you will soon realise (you may already know) just how time = money. I wouldn't be buying a cheap DA knowing it will take longer to correct paint when I could have a much better spec'd machine for a bit more. Don't get me wrong the cheap DAs are fine for the DIYer or somebody who wants to apply glazes on but they slow you down. 

There are plenty of items which I've bought over the years that I wouldn't be without. I don't bother snow foaming any more. It's messy, takes time to swap over hoses and to be frank not as effective as some good prewashes. Now I use a pressure sprayer with it already mixed. A few pumps and I'm ready to go. 

Good/well planned shelving in your van is an absolute must! I tried to detail/valet when I first bought the van but being unorganised in the back of the van looked un professional and took an age to find things. Take a look in the show us your van thread. I decided to not take any more customers on until I had sorted it and it was worth it! 

It's hard and after a couple of months of doing it you'll soon see if you can make a living from it. As I said- Get it out of your system! You'll regret not giving it a go, even if it does turn belly up. Best of luck!


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Ok so I did it and went out and bought everything EVENTUALLY.......

Lucky enough for me I can still work in and out of jobs until I get enough business up and start a full steady income

Just need it stickering up

Some pics


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Best of luck


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Looking good. All the best with your venture. Keep us posted how things progress.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

looks good to me al the best, put the effort in your work says everything a thousand flyers cant and i'm sure you'll do just fine


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice set up, looks great! Best of luck and hope it all works out for you mate.

Sutty


----------

